# hay que joderse



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
No entiendo muy bien lo que significa esta expresión *en mi contexto*.
¿Puede alguien explicármela?
Contexto :Un poli interroga un sospechoso (de pedofilia). El le mostra unas algunas fotos en las que aparece una chica desnuda (y que encontro en el portatil del sospechoso).
El sospechoso : Son fotos artisticas.
El poli : Artisticas ¿eh? ¡ Hay que joderse !
Muchas gracias por antemano !


----------



## Domtom

Equivale a decir:

_¿No te jode?_


----------



## BoigOGeni

Hola, 

A mi me parece que en este contexto significa que lo que esta diciendo el sospechoso es mentira, y el policia no le cree. Es como en frances "Artistiques? N'importe quoi!"


----------



## soy-yo

Arzhela said:


> Hola a todos,
> No entiendo muy bien lo que significa esta expresión *en mi contexto*.
> ¿Puede alguien explicármela?
> 
> Contexto: Un poli interroga *a* un sospechoso (de pedofilia). *É*l le m*ue*stra unas algunas fotos en las que aparece una chica desnuda (y que encontr*ó* en el port*á*til del sospechoso).
> El sospechoso: Son fotos art*í*sticas.
> El poli: Art*í*sticas ¿eh? ¡Hay que joderse!
> 
> Muchas gracias por antemano !


 
Permíteme, Arzhela, algunas correcciones


----------



## Domtom

Es como decir

_¡¿Habrase visto?!_

sólo que en vulgar.

Sí creo que se corresponde con el

_N'importe quoi !?_


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Domtom y BoigOGeni ! Y Soy-yo también por tu correcciones !


----------



## soy-yo

Est-ce que cela ne serait pas encore plus vulgaire:

Artistiques. Hein? Mon oeil, oui !

Et je mets "mon oeil" pour ne pas dire autre chose.


----------



## BoigOGeni

soy-yo said:


> Est-ce que cela ne serait pas encore plus vulgaire:
> 
> Artistiques. Hein? Mon oeil, oui !
> 
> Et je mets "mon oeil" pour ne pas dire autre chose.



Ou bien, 
"Artistiques mon cul!"

Parce que, effectivement, "hay que joderse" est bien plus vulgaire que "n'importe quoi"


----------



## Domtom

En realidad, _joderse_ no es vulgar, sino malsonante.


----------



## soy-yo

Gracias por esta precisión, DomTom

Es lo que siempre nos plantea problema a los no nativos, el nivel de languaje, cuándo se puede usar, dónde, por quién, una mujer, un hombre.

Pero, ¿cómo me voy a recordar de todo eso? 

¡Qué tengan todos una buena semana!


----------



## Domtom

_joderse_ puede usarse con mucha más tranquilidad que por ejemplo _cagar_ (aunque por otra parte estas dos palabras no significan lo mismo, pero es para explicarte los niveles de finura al hablar).

Por ejemplo, 

1) puedes decir a tu jefe: "Me _jode_ que mis vecinos hagan ruido por la noche, porque no puedo dormir." Aunque "joder" significa "hacer el acto sexual" pero dicho de un modo no del todo fino, según el contexto "me jode" se suele interpretar como un mero "me fastidia", con lo que de familiar tiene esta palabra.

2) pero ya no me atrevería, hablando con un cura, a utilizar esta palabra, en ningún contexto, y por ejemplo a él le diría: "me fastidia que mis vecinos..."

3) A una mujer a la que no conociera demasiado, no me atrevería a utilizar el término, pues siendo del sexo opuesto...


----------



## soy-yo

Gracias otra vez,

Entonces :

"Me caga que " = "ça me fait chier que"  > que no voy a utilizar ni con el jefe ni con el cura.

Me jode que = "ça me fait chier" WR. pero más suave

No sé si en francés tenemos una expresión más suave que "ça me fait chier que" sin caer en "ça m'embête que ".
Como lo he dicho en otro foro, me parece que en España los insultos se han suavizado de tanto oirlos.
¿Se puede oir una señora (entrada en años) diciendo en la calle en España "Me jode que ..." mientras que aquí no vamos oir a la misma señora diciendo "ça me fait chier que ... " ?


¿Alguién me lo puede confirmar?


----------



## Domtom

1) Exacto, nada de "cagar" y derivados ni con el jefe ni con nadie, es de muy mala educación. Incluso en el caso de referirse a cagar de verdad, hay que decir "voy de vientre" y no "voy a cagar", aunque con los niños muy pequeños se puede decir "¿ya has hecho la caquita?".

2) Exacto, "me jode que" es "es una mierda que", pero mucho más suave.

3) Creo que sí, que en parte esto, a fuerza de oírlo/decirlo se suavizan palabras que antes eran más fuertes.

4) Pues yo creo que, mayormente, una vieja no utilizará "joder".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Pour garder le registre je te propose: Faut pas déconner !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## poupounette

Domtom said:


> 1) Exacto, nada de "cagar" y derivados ni con el jefe ni con nadie, es de muy mala educación. Incluso en el caso de referirse a cagar de verdad, hay que decir "voy de vientre" y no "voy a cagar", aunque con los niños muy pequeños se puede decir "¿ya has hecho la caquita?".
> 
> 2) Exacto, "me jode que" es "es una mierda que", pero mucho más suave.
> 
> 3) Creo que sí, que en parte esto, a fuerza de oírlo/decirlo se suavizan palabras que antes eran más fuertes.
> 
> 4) Pues yo creo que, mayormente, una vieja no utilizará "joder".



Mmm, depende del jefe, pero yo *nunca *diría joder delante de mi jefe, ni utilizaría "no te jode" delante de ciertas personas de mi familia... pero quizás sea un caso particular


----------



## Domtom

¿Y con los compañeros de trabajo?

De hecho, creo que "me/te/se... jode" no lo digo nunca. En realidad, es malsonante como bien dice el DRAE, luego si suena mal, no hay que emplearlo si se quiere ser educado.

Ahora bien, lo que sí se dice mucho y yo también, es

_¡Joder!_ (1)

En 1972 tenía como profesor a un hermano marista (los maristas son, como sabéis, frailes), y, si mal no recuerdo, lo decía a menudo la expresión (1), con toda la tranquilidad mundial, y sin escandalizarnos nosotros, que teníamos diez años.
-

-
Lo que sí es muy grosero y muy insultante, es:

_¡Qué se joda!_

Esto no debe decirse nunca.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La traduction de Gévy est parfaite bien sûr mais je pense aussi à :
- Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre !!!
Avec ses variantes :
- Qu'est-ce... comme conneries ! / Non mais qu'est-ce... !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> - Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre !!!



À mon avis, c'est l'équivalent exact: dans des circonstances identiques c'est l'exclamation la plus usuelle. 
D'autre part, il n'est pas nécessaire d'essayer de rendre le registre grossier de l'expression espagnole qui répond plus à un état d'esprit qu'à une vraie volonté d'être vulgaire. Par conséquent, je ne rajouterais rien à l'expression elle-même. 

Je ne ferais qu'une petite modification:

*- Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre! 
*
(les puristes diront:"qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre").


----------

